# Anchor Hocking Lightning jar?



## morbious_fod (Apr 20, 2009)

I picked up this one just because I had never seen one before. Anyone know much about it. It may be from the mid 1940's as there is a 44 embossed with two other numbers on the bottom, I know nothing about dating jars so this is pure speculation on my part. I'm assuming it is a Anchor Hocking jar due to the anchor with an H incorporated into it, which is the symbol that glass company uses; however, this is the first time I have seen the symbol this big. Did Anchor Hocking make the original Lightning jars? Or does this Lightning refer to something else?


----------



## ajohn (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey morbious,
 Lightning refers to the closure type.Charles de Quillfecdt of New York patented the first lightning type closure,(or toggle closure) in 1875 for beers and soda bottles.
   It was Henry Putnam that modified this type closure to work for fruit jars in1885 (patent date).He used "Lightning" as a trademark for his jar. Then about 1908 a new patent came out that eliminated the bail wire and replaced it with dimples.(your jar) These jars were in production until about the 1960's
  your jar is RB#80,value:$2.00-$4.00
 Hope that helps,Anthony


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks. I paid five for it, but I liked it so it's all good. Thanks for the info.


----------

